# Wax moth debris on honey in frames - Can you still extract honey



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Today, I noticed that I had some wax moth damage to some of the frames containing honey.

I pulled them about 2 weeks ago and put them in my garage. I had assumed that I could store them in the garage until I got my extractor, which I just got.

Anyway, the wax moth enjoyed its wax and did some damage to a few frames and there is wax moth debris on the honey itself -- can I extract it and filter it or do I need to feed it back to the girls.

My question to other beeks, how do you store the shallows containing honey until you extract in order to avoid wax moths? Thanks.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I think every beekeeper has done that once.

Feed it back to the bees to maintain the quality of your honey.

I try not to pull the supers until I'm ready to extract.

Jack


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

CentralPAguy said:


> -- can I extract it and filter it or do I need to feed it back to the girls.
> 
> My question to other beeks, how do you store the shallows containing honey until you extract in order to avoid wax moths? Thanks.


 
I agree with Jack, feed the honey back to the bees.

Leave them on the hives until you're ready to extract them.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

:doh:If you extract it, you only have two options (in my opinion). Feed it to the bees or eat it yourself. Yuch!


----------



## KDM (Jul 12, 2007)

I would put them back on a strong hive for a couple of days . The bees will clean the frames nicely. Then rob them again. If you are worryed about the wax worms & and eggs you can freeze the frames in question for a day or two before you put them back on the hive.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks - I will be letting the bees have it -- I will put the frames in the freezer first to kill any wax moth larvae.

It is all about learning. Next year, I will extract the honey instead of letting it sit in the garage for a couple of weeks.


----------

